# 2" boring head



## rleete (May 12, 2011)

Looking to buy one. LMS has them for $50, plus the shank (I need MT2) for another 20 bucks. Is this the best price? Anyone have any sort of coupon code for LMS or another vendor that will reduce the price? Anyone have one for sale?

Please note that unless I can get a substantially better deal, I'd like to stick with LMS or another small vendor. Support the hobby and all that. Plus, they've never done wrong by me, and that's worth rewarding with more business.


----------



## Chucketn (May 13, 2011)

I spent cosiderable time researching the prices of 2" boring heads and shanks. I settled on LMS. Bought their head, R8 and MT2 shanks for use on my lathe and mill. Quite satisfied with quality and price. Just wish I'd gotten the boring bar set at the same time.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## rleete (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Guess I'll just have to break out the card and go for it.


----------

